# My first breakfast Fatty.. Masterbuilt Propane XL - Heavy Q-View



## philh (Feb 20, 2012)

After reading about all of these fatties, I just had to try one.

One thing I did was mess up & not take any pictures of the actual putting together of the fatty. I will next time. I followed the tutorial to the letter on the flattening out of the meat & the rolling of it.

I cooked the fatty at 225 to 235 degrees on my smoker.. Removed it at 160 degrees IT.

We used a pound of Jimmy Dean mild sausage. In case my 7 year old wanted to eat some. He's not into real spicy food yet.. lol

About half of a Red Bell Pepper - Finely Chopped.

A Yellow sweet onion - Finely Chopped

2 Large eggs scrambled. No added water or milk. Scrambled dry..

Shredded Cheddar Cheese.. A bunch of that..

And a pound of cheap thin Bacon for the Bacon Weave..

Here's the pics..








Here is a pic of the rolled fatty when it is still in the plastic wrap.







This is when I first placed the fatty in the smoker. Nice TBS.







I'm attempting to get the probe in thru the bacon... It was chilly out. It was about 44 degrees..







Finally got the probe in. As you can tell I smoked this when the smoker was still new.. lol







Finished Fatty.. Bacon looked good & tasted great..







Here we are when we were fixing to eat this monster. I hope you enjoyed the pics as much as I enjoyed cooking this.

Phil


----------



## sam3 (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks delish!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice job Phil! It looks yummy!


----------



## cody6262 (Feb 21, 2012)

Good looking fattie, now I'll have to do one tomorrow.


----------



## sunman76 (Feb 21, 2012)

I sure would like a slice of that it looks great!


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 21, 2012)

Great job on the bacon weave !
 That good way to start the day, smoking Breakfast fatty


----------



## daveomak (Feb 21, 2012)

Phil, morning..... That fatty is awesomely delicious looking....  good job......   Dave


----------



## capntrip (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice job it looks great!


----------



## rippinntearin (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice!  Probably one of the best ways to season a smoker...roll a fatty!


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 23, 2012)

Wow that looks great and you have a good looking bacon weave to boot! I have seen two on here today...so I've got the Bob Evans and some Elk Sausage thawing for a smoke on Saturday.


----------



## sprky (Feb 23, 2012)

the possibility's are endless on these fatties, you are only limited by your imagination.


----------



## philh (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks everybody for the kind words.

We ate every last bit of this fattie.. Nothing went to waste.. lol

Phil


----------

